# Noob questions Wal-Mart Genesis Two Nine 29er



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

I did someting I wouldn't normally do: I paid full asking price of $199.99 for a bike from Wal-Mart. (I think that I will be moving soon and hope to get most of my money back if I sell it). 
It's a hard tail with disc brake in the front only. It looks good IMO and I like the wide, high handle bars, but it's cheaply made the shifters, brake handles and pedals are polymer, it's heavy, etc. but that's what you get for $199.99. It will be used almost exclusively on pavement, bikepaths and sidewalks. 

Here are my questions:
1) The bike somehow feels slow to me. Both wheels and crank seem to spin fine under no load. Brakes are not dragging (any more). Is it safe to assume that they properly greased and set the bearings clearance at the chinese factory or should I clean and regrease everything?
Are all wheel and crank bearings basically the same size or are there huge differences in the size and quality of wheel and crank bearings?

2) There is quite a bit of "throw" in the front brake disk. I adjusted the axle nuts so that it does not drag. Surely the trow is not desirable, but is it normal/expected in a cheap bike?

3) Anyone here bought one of these and been disappointed or happy


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh boy - this'll be good :skep:

How do you expect to get most of your money back?


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

highdelll said:


> Oh boy - this'll be good :skep:
> 
> How do you expect to get most of your money back?


It's a 29er and it looks good. Remove the goofy decals and it will probably sell for $150+ on Craigs when I decide to sell it.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

:skep:^^^


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

29nr said:


> It's a 29er and it looks good. Remove the goofy decals and it will probably sell for $150+ on Craigs when I decide to sell it.


Better yet, replace them with a set of Santa Cruz decals and you could probably triple your money. If I bought one of these I would have to be drunk, and therefore would also be very happy, that is until I sobered up and realized what I'd done, and then I would be very disappointed in myself.


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

Heh, in hindsight I should have left out the explanation why I went with this one instead of a real one...


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you have a choice but to pay "full asking price" with anything at walmart? 
You'll have a hard time getting you money back on it.


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

Lenny7 said:


> Do you have a choice but to pay "full asking price" with anything at walmart?
> You'll have a hard time getting you money back on it.


Actually, you do have a choice (managers do have authority to adjust prices), but yes, I misworded that, I meant to say "paid full price" (as opposed to a sale price).

I never claimed that I would get my money back on it. Only that my $ loss shoud be limited when I sell it.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

You bought a POS and if you donate it to the Salvation Army and claim it was worth 2k on your taxes, then you'll get your money back. Make sure the fork isn't on backwards before you try to ride it.


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

The minute you bought it, it turned into a $50 bike.


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> You bought a POS and if you donate it to the Salvation Army and claim it was worth 2k on your taxes, then you'll get your money back. Make sure the fork isn't on backwards before you try to ride it.


Yeah, I saw a pitcture of a bike like that. The person who posted it said that they owner thought that it actually handled "ok".


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

ginty said:


> The minute you bought it, it turned into a $50 bike.


Kid, while you may value it at only $50, it would sell for more than that on CL.
Either way, that was not one of the questions.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Does it have a sticker on the top tube saying *"Not designed to be taken off road"* like the Schwinn mtb's do from Wal-Mart? Just curious..


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

29nr said:


> Kid, while you may value it at only $50, it would sell for more than that on CL.
> Either way, that was not one of the questions.


I wasn't trying to answer your questions. I was stating facts in reference to "I think that I will be moving soon and hope to get most of my money back if I sell it"

And no... you should not get more than $50 for it on CL unless you are taking advantage of someone who knows nothing about bikes. (Such as Wal-Mart did to you!)

Good luck with it, and for the issues you were referring to in your questions. You get what you pay for. Unfortunately you got much less.

Thanks for calling me kid too by the way, makes me feel young again!


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

GSJ1973 said:


> Does it have a sticker on the top tube saying *"Not designed to be taken off road"* like the Schwinn mtb's do from Wal-Mart? Just curious..


No, it doesn't (I don't know if they put that in the owner's manual), but then again, as I already stated, it will be used almost exlusively on pavement 
(although yesterday I did take it down a "sweet" path someone had made to a field with a mower you pull behind a tractor. )


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

ginty said:


> I wasn't trying to answer your questions. I was stating facts in reference to "I think that I will be moving soon and hope to get most of my money back if I sell it"
> 
> And no... you should not get more than $50 for it on CL unless you are taking advantage of someone who knows nothing about bikes. (Such as Wal-Mart did to you!)
> 
> ...


You're welcome (but not much more than that).
I'll let you know what it brings on CL once I sell it, but i can already promise you that it will be more than $50 and without taking advantage of anyone.
As I already told you, I know that it's a cheap bike and therefore cheaply made.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

29nr said:


> You're welcome (but not much more than that).
> I'll let you know what it brings on CL once I sell it, but i can already promise you that it will be more than $50 and without taking advantage of anyone.
> As I already told you, I know that it's a cheap bike and therefore cheaply made.


Take a photo of the inbred "mark" that buys it too and post ... poor bastard.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Please don't feed the trolls. 

About 29nr
From 
(City, State or Country)
USA
Year started riding
1908
Favorite type of riding 
(can choose more than
Road
Favorite Trail
Around your mommas house
Bike Setup
Wally-World Genesis Two Nine :O


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> Take a photo of the inbred "mark" that buys it too and post ... poor bastard.


Are you actaually declaring on a public forum that you think that a used 29er, even one from Wal-Mart, with a couple/few of monhts of pavement duty would sell for only $50?

And I thought that explaining why I bought a cheap POS and that I know that it's a cheap POS would keep kids from asking questions like:
"don't you know that it's a cheap POS?"
"why would you buy a cheap POS?"
"don't you know that my sweet new spandex riding outfit cost more than $199?"
etc.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

29nr said:


> I did someting I wouldn't normally do: I paid full asking price of $199.99 for a bike from Wal-Mart. (I think that I will be moving soon and hope to get most of my money back if I sell it).
> It's a hard tail with disc brake in the front only. It looks good IMO and I like the wide, high handle bars, but it's cheaply made the shifters, brake handles and pedals are polymer, it's heavy, etc. but that's what you get for $199.99. It will be used almost exclusively on pavement, bikepaths and sidewalks.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> ...


If you haven't rode it on a trail yet, do yourself a favor and return it to Wal-Mart right now for a full refund. Then go to Costco and get a Northrock 29er. It's slightly more expensive, but a STEAL for the components. And you can actually ride trails with it without fearing for your life.


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Please don't feed the trolls.
> 
> About 29nr
> From
> ...


"Amazing" "detective work", but no troll. Just a guy with a couple of simple questions.
Hopefully some adult will see them and answer them...


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

troll.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I think these are the sorts of questions that Wally World should be able to answer and help you with, why don't you give their excellent CS a try, they'll surely let one of their "certified" mechanics help you?


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> If you haven't rode it on a trail yet, do yourself a favor and return it to Wal-Mart right now for a full refund. Then go to Costco and get a Northrock 29er. It's slightly more expensive, but a STEAL for the components. And you can actually ride trails with it without fearing for your life.


Thanks. I couldn't find it on their website, but I'll give them a call.
Because I don't have one very close, I'm not a member. Do you know if they allow you to buy from them without a membership if you pay a surcharge or is a membership required?


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

LyNx said:


> I think these are the sorts of questions that Wally World should be able to answer and help you with, why don't you give their excellent CS a try, they'll surely let one of their "certified" mechanics help you?


Well, I'm sad to say that with the exception of one person, they would have probably done better than this forum so far...


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

The questions really aren't complicated at all. And I don't really see anything in questions 1 and 2 that scream "troll".
Question 3, maybe.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah well, that's kind of what you get, when you pay what you pay, for our advice :skep:



29nr said:


> Well, I'm sad to say that with the exception of one person, they would have probably done better than this forum so far...


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

LyNx said:


> Yeah well, that's kind of what you get, when you pay what you pay, for our advice :skep:


On a lot of forums people still somehow manage to answer questions, even it if is free.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

29nr said:


> "Amazing" "detective work", but no troll. Just a guy with a couple of simple questions.
> Hopefully some adult will see them and answer them...


If you're not a troll and really started riding in 1908, you don't need help anyway.


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> If you're not a troll and really started riding in 1908, you don't need help anyway.


How does it matter what year I started riding?

Based on the "quality" of your other responses, we are pretty much forced to conclude that you are insanely jealous of my century+ of mountain biking experience.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

29nr said:


> How does it matter what year I started riding?
> 
> Based on the "quality" of your other responses, we are pretty much forced to conclude that you are insanely jealous of my century+ of mountain biking experience.


You're correct, now start looking for that idiot on CL.


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> You're correct, now start looking for that idiot on CL.


As we already covered, that probalby won't be till a few months from now.


----------



## Dougalicious (Jun 24, 2012)

Why's you username twenty-ninener 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

Dougalicious said:


> Why's you username twenty-ninener
> 
> Sent from my boyfriend's SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


What does that have to do with my questions?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Your tires tread pattern is probably slowing you down. For mixed and mostly offroad use the Schwalbe Racing Ralph Performance compound run at 30lbs off and 45 or more on road would go fast even on gravel roads and last.
Schwalbe 29X2.25 RACING RALPH PERF BLK 26-54 PSI, 610 GRAMS, 67 EPI
Your wheels will also take a 700 series road tires. 700x35-38. Nashbar has some. Read the reviews. You will need tubes.
Nashbar Comfort Road Tire - Bicycle Tires
Walmart has a 90 day return policy.
The Costco bike needs at least a RockShox XC32 fork with rebound control ~150. Costco is marking the bike down to 384 from 480 end of season store by store. It would need those tires too.
Once you go on the trails you'l be hooked.


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> Your tires tread pattern is probably slowing you down. For mixed and mostly offroad use the Schwalbe Racing Ralph Performance compound run at 30lbs off and 45 or more on road would go fast even on gravel roads and last.
> Schwalbe 29X2.25 RACING RALPH PERF BLK 26-54 PSI, 610 GRAMS, 67 EPI
> Your wheels will also take a 700 series road tires. 700x35-38. Nashbar has some. Read the reviews. You will need tubes.
> Nashbar Comfort Road Tire - Bicycle Tires
> ...


Thank you very much for the info.:thumbsup:
For my intended use, which is almost all pavement riding, the stock shock on the Costco bike would probably be fine, no?
So assuming I catch the Costco bike for 384+tax and add the fork for $150 I am at $534+tax (tax at least for the bike). Once you are at the $560 mark. is there some other bike that is the "obvous choice", meaning that one would be a fool to not spend $150 more and buy brand xxxx model 29-xxx for $700?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

At that range you can look at the Airborne Guardian $600 +ship but no tax. It already has the fork and a little better drive components.+ 9 speed.
Airborne Bicycles. Guardian
It would benefit from the tires depending on your trail terrain.
A problem is someone may have ridden around on paths and dirt roads for years with no real singletrack experience. 
Singletrack is usually built and maintained by bikers not to get somewhere. Its made to be challenging and fun only. Lots of ups and downs with sharp curves, banked or off-camber with rocks,roots, trees and different surfaces- hardpack, sand gravel.
Safety and fun on trails need a lot more performance than path and road riding.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> At that range you can look at the Airborne Guardian $600 +ship but no tax. It already has the fork and a little better drive components.+ 9 speed.
> Airborne Bicycles. Guardian
> It would benefit from the tires depending on your trail terrain.
> A problem is someone may have ridden around on paths and dirt roads for years with no real singletrack experience.
> ...


Great bike suggestion, but his budget is probably even tighter than that if he got a Wal-Mart bike.

If you spend at least like $300-$400 you'll be 100x better off than the Genesis. My Avalanche 3.0 was $480 (can be had for cheaper than that too) and I'm having the time of my life on it, improving my technical skills very rapidly.

If you really want the biggest bang for your buck 26er is probably the best way to go, Specialized Hardrock is a great entry level bike, along with Trek 3700. They both have v-brakes though, you'll need to spend a little more for discs.

Specialized Bicycle Components

3700 - Trek Bicycle


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Nashbar single speed with skinny road tires, perfect for streets and only 199.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm new but I think this guy is full of it - however dude you can do what I did, Bikes Direct I would listen to these guys the know what they are talking about, be safe! I got the 450HT for $319.00 no tx/no shipping. 

Don't get Orange please! lol


----------



## IWreckALot (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm so glad I opened this thread. 

Why did you get a mountain bike for riding around on the road and sidewalks?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

LOL!!!! very good point IWreckALot


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

My buddy has a Genesis...it is horrible. The wheel is way off center in the fork, it's heavy, the fork is utter trash... 

It's a POS...stay far far away.


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> At that range you can look at the Airborne Guardian $600 +ship but no tax. It already has the fork and a little better drive components.+ 9 speed.
> Airborne Bicycles. Guardian
> It would benefit from the tires depending on your trail terrain.
> A problem is someone may have ridden around on paths and dirt roads for years with no real singletrack experience.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> Great bike suggestion, but his budget is probably even tighter than that if he got a Wal-Mart bike.
> 
> If you spend at least like $300-$400 you'll be 100x better off than the Genesis. My Avalanche 3.0 was $480 (can be had for cheaper than that too) and I'm having the time of my life on it, improving my technical skills very rapidly.
> 
> ...


But I want the SMOOOOOOTH ride of a 29er.


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> Nashbar single speed with skinny road tires, perfect for streets and only 199.


Nah, definitely want gears.


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> I'm new but I think this guy is full of it - however dude you can do what I did, Bikes Direct I would listen to these guys the know what they are talking about, be safe! I got the 450HT for $319.00 no tx/no shipping.
> 
> Don't get Orange please! lol


Do you really think that I care about rep on a bicycle forum?


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

IWreckALot said:


> I'm so glad I opened this thread.
> 
> Why did you get a mountain bike for riding around on the road and sidewalks?


Definitely not road bike territory. Plenty of curbs, cracks in road surface, uneven transitions, etc.


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

Sickmak90 said:


> My buddy has a Genesis...it is horrible. The wheel is way off center in the fork, it's heavy, the fork is utter trash...
> 
> It's a POS...stay far far away.


Any idea what year genesis?
Any idea how many miles he has on it?
Does he still ride it?
Has he broken anything on it? (I can tell that the plastic pedals would definitely break, I've broken pedal spindels before and these pedals are crap. The casettes also look very cheaply made.)


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

I took it out on a hilly field today and I though that it did OK for the price. However, I will probably hose it off and take it back to wally world. Aside from being otherwise cheaply made, the break disc has too much throw in it and some shifts are too "abrupt" under hard load, although I have not taken the time to properly adjust the derailleurs, although I am not sure how much that would help.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

29nr said:


> I took it out on a hilly field today and I though that it did OK for the price. However, I will probably hose it off and take it back to wally world. Aside from being otherwise cheaply made, the break disc has too much throw in it and *some shifts are too "abrupt" under hard load,* although I have not taken the time to properly adjust the derailleurs, although I am not sure how much that would help.


First bike?


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

29nr said:


> But I want the SMOOOOOOTH ride of a 29er.


Then get this:

BlueSkyCycling.com - GT Karakoram 3.0 29er Bike


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> First bike?


No, not at all.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> First bike?





29nr said:


> No, not at all.


didn't you see, he's been riding 1908! :thumbsup:


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

highdelll said:


> didn't you see, he's been riding 1908! :thumbsup:


Bingo! :lol:


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

Luclin999 said:


> Then get this:
> 
> BlueSkyCycling.com - GT Karakoram 3.0 29er Bike


Price is right, which is good because I will be leaving the bike locked downtown and often at night, so I don't want to lose an expensive one.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Actually shifting under load is not a mtb strong point-- chains break. Cable brakes can be adjusted and pads need to be 'burned' in. Because of the intensive nature of mtbiking adjusting and maintenance are some of your primary responsibilities.
This site lists and describes trails across the US. See what is in your area. Look for something difficult.
Mountain Bike Trails || SINGLETRACKS.COM
Two manufacturers offer some models for free daylong demos. Giant and Niner dealers have aluminum, steel and carbon models. The Niner site dealer search shows demo dealers and which models and sizes they have for you to try. The Niner EMD and Giant XTC series(carbon if they have one) will give you good example info.
Niner Bikes | The Big Revolution
XtC Composite 29er 1 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States
Try one or two on a tough technical trail and you may be more easily able to re-evaluate your position.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

29nr said:


> Price is right, which is good because I will be leaving the bike locked downtown and often at night, so I don't want to lose an expensive one.


if you can fit the XL size you better hop on that before it's gone...


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> if you can fit the XL size you better hop on that before it's gone...


I'm only 6'-0", I assume size L frame is what I should generally get?


----------



## 29nr (Aug 8, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> Actually shifting under load is not a mtb strong point-- chains break. Cable brakes can be adjusted and pads need to be 'burned' in. Because of the intensive nature of mtbiking adjusting and maintenance are some of your primary responsibilities.
> This site lists and describes trails across the US. See what is in your area. Look for something difficult.
> Mountain Bike Trails || SINGLETRACKS.COM
> Two manufacturers offer some models for free daylong demos. Giant and Niner dealers have aluminum, steel and carbon models. The Niner site dealer search shows demo dealers and which models and sizes they have for you to try. The Niner EMD and Giant XTC series(carbon if they have one) will give you good example info.
> ...


Good information, thank you.
I want to keep the cost low for this bike because I will be leaving it unattended (but locked) downtown often past 2AM. Not a high-crime town, but all it takes is one punk determined to steal it.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

29nr said:


> I'm only 6'-0", I assume size L frame is what I should generally get?


Yep, you need a medium or large 29er (I'm 6'0" and ride a Large 26er and a Medium 29er) in most cases either will work with seat/stem adjustments.

You could look at this one (They still have it in Large) :

K2 Zed 3.29 Mountain Bike - Twenty Niner

And they have free shipping with code 34874 through tomorrow.

Other than that there aren't a whole lot of sub $400 29ers to be had outside of the Walmart class bikes.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

29nr said:


> It will be used almost exclusively on pavement, bikepaths and sidewalks.


Why are you buying a mountain bike and down grading it for street use in the first place?



29nr said:


> I will be leaving the bike locked downtown and often at night, so I don't want to lose an expensive one.


Go on CR, buy a cheap used 29er cruiser or commute bike, or a 26er for that matter (not sure why you think you need a 29er??). When you are done with it, sell it on CR for the same price. Problem solved. Sheesh.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I skipped most of the thread, but I think you need biopace rings.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Options--
Find a spot out of public view, leave a heavy chain and lock there and cover it to take it out of view.
Choose a spot within view of an attendant(alert him) like a parking structure and cover it. Out of sight. This can be within a couple blocks or more of your destination. Under a surveillance camera sign is a poor second choice covered. Take the front wheel or both wheels with you.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> First bike?





29nr said:


> No, not at all.


Then you should know by now that even a $10k SWorks isn't going to shift well under a hard load.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

]


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

29nr said:


> Thank you very much for the info.:thumbsup:
> For my intended use, which is almost all pavement riding, the stock shock on the Costco bike would probably be fine, no?
> So assuming I catch the Costco bike for 384+tax and add the fork for $150 I am at $534+tax (tax at least for the bike). Once you are at the $560 mark. is there some other bike that is the "obvous choice", meaning that one would be a fool to not spend $150 more and buy brand xxxx model 29-xxx for $700?


29er, mate you have just hit the nail on the head, dont put any money into doing up these wally world of costco bikes, it will all be in vein, what you have to do is take your bike back n get your money back for it, then get some money together as much as you can but lets just say 700 bucks minimum, you then need to research all the bikes for that price or a bit more, second hand is a great option, read through the 29er forum n do your research, buy a trusted brand thats has runs on the board, ie giants are a great bang for buck bike or a decent brand like that.
When you buy a decent bike you wont have any dramas with bearings ,brakes etc until they wear out.
you can upgrade things on the bike without it being a waste of money.
your riding exp will be better and the bike will move forward with your skill levels.
you will be able to have confidence in the bike n you will be able to take it anywhere not just paths n footpaths.
Im no expert about 29ers but i know that the same principals are followed when buying any bike, buy a tried n tested brand from a good company and you wont have to many problems, spend as much as you can within reason, the more you spend the better bike you will get, 200 bucks will only buy you a toy that will be a dangerous pain in the ass, your lucky if you can get a good set of pedals n a couple of new tyres for 200 bucks, infact 200 bucks will not buy you those things...
Dont get upset a few people are questioning your logic in this thread, because when you get a real bike you will know what they are talking about.
cheers n good luck:thumbsup:
P.S when you buy a bike like you have from wal mart for $199, you probably should think twice about calling other people 'kids' its not a good look, cheers bro..


----------



## Endoman68 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Genesis bike*



29nr said:


> Good information, thank you.
> I want to keep the cost low for this bike because I will be leaving it unattended (but locked) downtown often past 2AM. Not a high-crime town, but all it takes is one punk determined to steal it.


New here on the forum. Been riding since 1996. I love to fly over the handle bars. My landings are getting better every time. I had seen that bike tonight while I was at the store. Which color did you get? They had two different colors one was red and the other was green. I'll agree you get what you pay for. As a kid I rode Huffy and Murray. Good times...LOL! My current ride is a Trek STP 200. I'm debating on getting an inexpensive bike just because I don't have the funds to spend above $400 right now. I looked at that Genesis 29er and a Airborne Skyhawk 26er.

My buddy I ride with dislikes any bike that is not a Big brand name, Trek, Cannondale, Rocky Mountain etc etc. I asked him for his opnion about brands like Airborne, Fuji, and Motobecane. He said those brands are rebadged Wal-Mart bikes. Since you have to leave your bike out at night. Get a good lock, and if you can like the other person mention take the wheels with you. I don't care about what brand someone rides, be safe, wear a helmet, and have fun riding. I don't want to see anyone go through frame failure, and I have heard the stories on the trails about some high dollars frames going Crrrrack, and I've seen poor pictures of a Magna bike left on the trail in 3-4 pieces. Rider uninjured I believe. Wish you the best :thumbsup:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Endoman68 said:


> New here on the forum. Been riding since 1996. I love to fly over the handle bars. My landings are getting better every time. I had seen that bike tonight while I was at the store. Which color did you get? They had two different colors one was red and the other was green. I'll agree you get what you pay for. As a kid I rode Huffy and Murray. Good times...LOL! My current ride is a Trek STP 200. I'm debating on getting an inexpensive bike just because I don't have the funds to spend above $400 right now. I looked at that Genesis 29er and a Airborne Skyhawk 26er.
> 
> My buddy I ride with dislikes any bike that is not a Big brand name, Trek, Cannondale, Rocky Mountain etc etc. I asked him for his opnion about brands like Airborne, Fuji, and Motobecane. He said those brands are rebadged Wal-Mart bikes. Since you have to leave your bike out at night. Get a good lock, and if you can like the other person mention take the wheels with you. I don't care about what brand someone rides, be safe, wear a helmet, and have fun riding. I don't want to see anyone go through frame failure, and I have heard the stories on the trails about some high dollars frames going Crrrrack, and I've seen poor pictures of a Magna bike left on the trail in 3-4 pieces. Rider uninjured I believe. Wish you the best :thumbsup:


LOL, 
1. Listen to your buddy he is basically right., but not about the airborne
2. If you dont want to see anybody go through frame failure, dont buy bikes for 200 bucks from walmart, yes theres a chance that even the best frames can break, but theres a 100 times more chance of a department store bike packin it in than a tried n tested brand, cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## BigDaddyFlyer (Apr 20, 2010)

Endoman68 said:


> My buddy I ride with dislikes any bike that is not a Big brand name, Trek, Cannondale, Rocky Mountain etc etc. I asked him for his opnion about brands like Airborne, Fuji, and Motobecane. He said those brands are rebadged Wal-Mart bikes.




We would love to speak with your buddy and educate him. Have him give us a ring.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Some people are brand loyal... I'd buy an airborne goblin before any sub $1500 (or more) bike ATM. I don't care what brand it is as long as the components are solid.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Guerdonian said:


>


LMAO, thats some funny stuff, how bout the style of the run in to do that high jump, she was looking good there with the lil s shaped shuffle in at the start, lol, when she got to the part where you jump it was a golden moment


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Serious advice:

While you can still return it to Walmart, do so. Most if not all bikes that you buy from a department store or a grocery store is not of any value. So, it is not worth your money. I bought 3 and regret it. I resold them for a LOT less than I bought them and invested in better bikes. I bought a brand new Trek for me, a used Giant for my son, and looking for another used one for my wife. Save up more and get a better branded bike at your Local Bike Shop (LBS). If budget is a problem which is understandable these days, look for something on Craiglist and do not hesitate to ask advice on bikes that appeals to you that you will find with the fine gentlemen here on the forum. Or, Trek offers interest free financing for 6-months. Go to your local Trek retailer and ask about it.

Good luck!


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

I was always taught to buy toys with real money. Never put a toy on a credit card or finance it. (eg. don't put a bike on a trek card). If you can't pay cash then wait till you can.

I agree with most of the comments here except for the buddy who thinks airborne is a rebranded wal mart bike. My goblin is the best thing that's happened to me mountain biking yet. Highly recommend the company to anyone looking at buying a mountain bike.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ Good advice.

Really for an additional $180 (totaling to $480) you could have gotten many solid entry level machines. If you can get your cash back, it would be worth doing so.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/sport/3_series/3500_disc_2012/#
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Yes, DO NOT finance anything. If you can't afford to buy a $xxxx bike then don't buy it until you can. 

The only thing that should ever be financed IMO is a house.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

codyh12345 said:


> I was always taught to buy toys with real money. Never put a toy on a credit card or finance it. (eg. don't put a bike on a trek card). If you can't pay cash then wait till you can.


I never regarded my bike as a toy. I see it as a sport and fitness equipment. For example, I wouldn't regard dumb bells or barbells as toys. I need to exercise a lot to be healthy. My blood is being checked every 2 months and I am glad that biking has given better results. I agree on your opinion on avoiding using credit cards. But, I needed the bike as soon as possible before it is too cold to ride outside. In my case, I would definitely be able to pay what I owe in full within the promo free interest period of 6-months and build a good credit score.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

The six months no interest BS gets people in big trouble. First, you get the bike because you can easily make the payment. Next month your fridge goes out so you head to lowes and do the same thing. Next thing you know you have a bunch of payments and you can't afford them all.


----------



## G0at (Aug 10, 2012)

Regarding the OP's original questions, yes, the bearings and BB are not quality, they use soft steel for the races which will deform and crack under load. The balls (or needles) are also not made with hardened nor high carbon steel, nor are they highly polished (smooth). In addition, the seals are cheap bits, and you'll find the cranks flexing and the axles bending from all the excess play your bearings will allow. Not that the axles were of decent quality to begin with...


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Sickmak90 said:


> The six months no interest BS gets people in big trouble...


As long as you are responsible, you are fine. It is really a personal judgement if it will work for you or not. In my case, I only bought a $400+ bike... which is better than a Walmart bike anyways to be still on topic. $400+ divided by 6-months is not so bad. In addition, I was already trying to save up for a bike until I decided that buying a brand new entry level bike is the way to go for me and keep it forever. I will maintain it well and pass it on to one of my children when it is time. I used what I have saved to pay for what I owe leaving a smaller smaller balance to pay for. To sum it all up, use your head on money matters and not your heart.

I apologize but I don't see the relevance of your example, "next month your fridge goes out so you head to lowes and do the same thing. Next thing you know you have a bunch of payments and you can't afford them all." Because, if you are saving up money for a bike and then next month your fridge conks out and you have to use your savings... then you'll not be able to buy a bike ever with that way of thinking.

I am not encouraging people to use credit because it depends on people's attitude and money management skills on credit. I just mentioned it as an option.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Im just throwing worst case scenarios out there. Chances are, if you can't afford a bike you can't afford a fridge. 

I used to finance and blow money like it was going out of style. Now I'm 28, own a home, have 3 cars, and the only payment I make a month is my house. All on ~40k a year.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Sickmak90 said:


> Im just throwing worst case scenarios out there. Chances are, if you can't afford a bike you can't afford a fridge.
> 
> I used to finance and blow money like it was going out of style. Now I'm 28, own a home, have 3 cars, and the only payment I make a month is my house. All on ~40k a year.


:thumbsup: Good for you! But all you have now is because of making good money decisions... financing a bike has no fault. :nono:


----------



## GarlicDude (Aug 15, 2012)

I was looking a purchasing a cheapy MTB bike earlier this year but I decided to take a look on Craigslist. Man, I've picked up some nice stuff for CHEEAAAAP!


----------



## Endoman68 (Jul 26, 2012)

BigDaddyFlyer said:


> We would love to speak with your buddy and educate him. Have him give us a ring.


I agree with you. I've seen Airborne out on the trails here in Dallas. The riders don't look unhappy to me. I would like to become my own bike mechanic, and my idea of a good time is not screwing up a $2,000 frame. I know that if I work on my own bike I void the warranty. I've looked at the Airborne Skyhawk, and the rest of the family  I just need the $$$.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

All my riding buddies have "free tune ups" at the LBS. The tunes ups are pretty much a joke and they have to drop their bike off for 4-5 days. No thanks, I will adjust my own cables.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

FYI.. The person who started this thread (a week ago) hasn't actually been back to this forum to post again after that first day.


----------



## Endoman68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tone's L'axeman said:


> LOL,
> 1. Listen to your buddy he is basically right., but not about the airborne
> 2. If you dont want to see anybody go through frame failure, dont buy bikes for 200 bucks from walmart, yes theres a chance that even the best frames can break, but theres a 100 times more chance of a department store bike packin it in than a tried n tested brand, cheers:thumbsup:


Agreed! I have a case of wanting a new bike since I started riding again. When I get employed again the reward will be a new bike. Probably an Airborne because I will feel safe on their frame and not have to worry about being air lifted to the ER! I had to go back to the store I did pull out that Genesis, and almost bottomed the fork out right there in the store (I'm 5'8" & 170lbs)....now imagine a trail


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

A 190-200lb buddy of mine has the genesis and it bottoms out like crazy. He's a good rider though...and will do anything I do on his POS. Bouncing like a pogo stick the entire way.


----------

